# Why ?



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

Add in this thread the questions that you have always asked yourself whilst going about your every day business 

And maybe answer some of the unanswered questions from others 

Mine would be 

Why do drivers speed up when people pull out in front of them at junctions or roundabouts etc ?


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people drive fast inbetween "average " speed cameras?

Why do people join motorways at 40mph? Sliproads are there for a reason


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh i forgot my favourite.   Why do people go to a shop such as tesco's express or a co-op convenience and do a big shop!!!!! One cashier and a massive line of people waiting for some idiot with a trolley full!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people go to the self service tills with a full trolley load when it says 18 items or less !!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do fat people wear the least clothes in the summer thinking the local town centre is actually the beach?


----------



## One Planer (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people feel the need to drive to wherever they are going in the outside lane, then cut everybody up, veering through traffic when they get to their exit?

Surely they know where it is and can't be taken by surprise every time?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people insist in crossing the road in between cars when the zebra crossing is yards away.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do the self service tills always go wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do girls pull a duck face as soon as they see a camera?? 
Just smile ffs


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why do people insist in crossing the road in between cars when the zebra crossing is yards away.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeh, that one gets me too!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why do people insist in crossing the road in between cars when the zebra crossing is yards away.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's a winner !


----------



## teetime75 (Aug 4, 2014)

Why are there nine heat settings on a toaster

when no. four burns your bread to a crisp.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 4, 2014)

teetime75 said:



			Why are there nine heat settings on a toaster

when no. four burns your bread to a crisp.
		
Click to expand...

They are not heat setting they are timer settings.


----------



## teetime75 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still burn the bread.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do politicians open their mouth


----------



## CMAC (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do aerobic instructor girls always have fat backsides?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 4, 2014)

why does EVERYBODY walk slower than me on the pavements? #GetOutTheWayFFS


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 4, 2014)

Why didn't Joey Bartons father pull out :angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why do people insist in crossing the road in between cars when the zebra crossing is yards away.
		
Click to expand...

Why do elderly people do this and then tut tut when they see young people pre- jump the green jinky jimmy.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 4, 2014)

teetime75 said:



			Still burn the bread.
		
Click to expand...

That is toast


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do shops that are open 24 hours have locks on the door ?

Why did Kamakazi [sp] pilots wear helmets ?

Why do people order diet coke with a large big mac meal .. 

why is it when you walkoff the course the rain stops ..

why does the practice putt always go in ..

Why do people touch paint to check if its actually wet , despite the sign ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Why do politicians open their mouth
		
Click to expand...

So you can tell that they're lying.


----------



## gdunc79 (Aug 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why does EVERYBODY walk slower than me on the pavements? #GetOutTheWayFFS
		
Click to expand...

And most walk diagonally as well to make it even harder for you to pass them.


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Why do people order diet coke with a large big mac meal ..  ?
		
Click to expand...

Actually makes a big difference.  The simple sugar in a normal coke will promote a greater insulin response and store more fat from the horse burger


----------



## sev112 (Aug 4, 2014)

hovis said:



			Oh i forgot my favourite.   Why do people go to a shop such as tesco's express or a co-op convenience and do a big shop!!!!! One cashier and a massive line of people waiting for some idiot with a trolley full!! Grrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Cos it's closer than going to the out of town hyperstore, perhaps ?

Actually the real reason is that they know you will be there then and have been saving up especially


----------



## sev112 (Aug 4, 2014)

How does a mafia boss kneecap an elephant who hasn't paid his gambling debts ?


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 4, 2014)

Why are their mirrors in the gym?
why do fit girls wear skin tight Lycra at a yoga class? 
Why do women insist on buying clothes one size too small?
how many shoes does a women really need?
why is every day a fashion parade at work for some people?
how come dumb people dress smart? 
Is a bag really for life?


----------



## John_R7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do dithering older people (not being ageist - only noticed this in elderly people) drive at 40 mph on a safe stretch of A class road with national speed limit (60 mph single carriageway) BUT then still drive at 40 when they enter the 30 zone of a small town etc?

I am not condoning speeding / driving fast(er) but at least slow to 30 when required.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people think that it's ok to park on double yellow lines as long as you put your hazard flashers on?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2014)

Why has it become common practice to pull out around cyclists into the path of oncoming traffic?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2014)

John_R7 said:



			Why do dithering older people (not being ageist - only noticed this in elderly people) drive at 40 mph on a safe stretch of A class road with national speed limit (60 mph single carriageway) BUT then still drive at 40 when they enter the 30 zone of a small town etc?

I am not condoning speeding / driving fast(er) but at least slow to 30 when required.
		
Click to expand...

It's more like 35 in the 40 mph zone then still 35 in the 30 mph zone round/down here! Generally Oldies down yere too, though not always.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do BBC news folk not understand what BBC means.
One has just stood outside Westminster talking about the day England went to war with Germany.

[He did quickly correct himself though....bless]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do some Scottish people try and find any angle looking for something anti Scottish from someone based in England


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

Why do people on motorway slip roads expect traffic to move for them to let them out?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2014)

Why does my neighbour was his car so much?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2014)

Why are exit signs on the way out?


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 4, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Why do people on motorway slip roads expect traffic to move for them to let them out?
		
Click to expand...

For the exact same reason you would open a door for someone and let them go through, a bit of give and take makes the cogs spin freely. This cooperation is a regular occurrence on the M25, even in the middle of the night.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2014)

Gazboy said:



			For the exact same reason you would open a door for someone and let them go through, a bit of give and take makes the cogs spin freely. This cooperation is a regular occurrence on the M25, even in the middle of the night.
		
Click to expand...

Of course this us true but if you are in the inside lane and the middle kane us bit free why should you get abuse for not moving? That is more my point, ie being expected to move.


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 4, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			why is every day a fashion parade at work for some people?
		
Click to expand...

Another one I don't mind- I work night shifts so do the afternoon school run and witness a fashion arms race between all the mums, it certainly helps pass the time waiting for the bell.


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 4, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Of course this us true but if you are in the inside lane and the middle kane us bit free why should you get abuse for not moving? That is more my point, ie being expected to move.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see. No the abuse isn't warranted, but going back to the door analogy - you'd expect a funny look if you let a door slam in someone's face. If I was in lane 2 overtaking you, you're in lane 1 and Homer hoons along the slip road, my first thought would be that Valentino will either adjust his speed or need to change lanes so perhaps I ought to do the same for Valentino and check around me. For a small amount of effort for all parties the world will still spin. If matey on the slip road cannot join lane 1 then what?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do people put an 'M' badge, or an 'AMG' badge on a 1.8?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do some Scottish people try and find any angle looking for something anti Scottish from someone based in England
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that it is anti British not anti Scottish.

Just imagine how upset you would be if the newsreader had said ' on the day that Wales went to war with Germany' on the national news.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think you will find that it is anti British not anti Scottish.

Just imagine how upset you would be if the newsreader had said ' on the day that Wales went to war with Germany' on the national news.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be upset at all - would realise it was more than likely a innocent mistake and nothing to get worried about.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 5, 2014)

I stood by the putting green for almost an hour this weekend and wondered why do golfers ALWAYS take 3 balls onto the practise green. Must have watched over 30 golfers and it was always 3. Never 2 or 4.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do I always find myself drawn to the for sale section even though I don't need any new clubs?


----------



## gripitripit (Aug 5, 2014)

Why is there a light in the fridge but not in the freezer?

Why are they called stairs inside but steps outside?

Why does Goofy stand on two legs when Pluto remains on four? They're both dogs.


----------



## IainP (Aug 5, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I stood by the putting green for almost an hour this weekend and wondered why do golfers ALWAYS take 3 balls onto the practise green. Must have watched over 30 golfers and it was always 3. Never 2 or 4.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0irL1M15DH8

Although usually take 2 myself.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2014)

Almost every day - today included - "why does that Steph woman on Breakfast wear such awful clothes that show how fat her ass is?"

Why do drivers hog the middle lane and why don't the police enforce the new laws preventing that?

Why do birds always poop on my newly cleaned car?

Why aren't people just nicer to each other?


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2014)

Why is a building not called a built when finished?

How do snow plough drivers get to work?

Why is abbreviation such a long word?

Why is there an 's' in the word lispe?

Why do some people disagree just for the sake of it?


*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Why didnt the shopkeeper in Charlie & the Chocolate Factory give charlie bucket his change when he found the winning ticket ? 
$10 for a chocolate bar ? never


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

From a 4 year old..........Why is the Moon called The Moon

From me three minutes later after 23 why's BECAUSE IT IS.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 5, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Almost every day - today included - "why does that Steph woman on Breakfast wear such awful clothes that show how fat her ass is?"

?
		
Click to expand...

Meeeeeow !!! Amanda 



Slime said:



			Why do some people disagree just for the sake of it?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

No they dont    (was a matter of when rather than if , wasnt it ?)


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 5, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Almost every day - today included - "why does that Steph woman on Breakfast wear such awful clothes that show how fat her ass is?"

Why aren't people just nicer to each other?
		
Click to expand...

Irony?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG7I4oniOyA

Great.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do drivers use fog lights when it's not foggy?
Why do they drive at 40 in a 50 then 40 in a 30 through the next village?
Why do pensioners shop at weekends?
Why don't people put supermarket trolleys back properly?
Why do people need to park within 20 yards of their destination when the have legs?
Why do pubs allow children in?
Why do parents take their children to pubs?
Why am I such a grumpy old man?


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 5, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Why do drivers use fog lights when it's not foggy?
Why do they drive at 40 in a 50 then 40 in a 30 through the next village?
Why do pensioners shop at weekends?
Why don't people put supermarket trolleys back properly?
Why do people need to park within 20 yards of their destination when the have legs?
Why do pubs allow children in?
Why do parents take their children to pubs?
Why am I such a grumpy old man?
		
Click to expand...

I am officially a grumpy old woman- yesterday I tutted at someone parking in the turning area of a small car park, then said "not a great place to park" to the bloke sitting in his car, on double yellow, 10 yards from a corner, facing the arong way (no blue badge- I checked)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2014)

Are people under 60 so obsessed with the actions of older people?
Do the current working generation claim their lives are so busy when they work shorter hours than previous generations and have so many labour saving devices?
Are people tied to their social media but cannot conduct a conversation?
Would anyone want to take a "selfie"?
Would any "celeb" agree to be in a "selfie"?
Do drivers think their reflexes are so great they are safe to tailgate?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 5, 2014)

Why is the slowest car ALWAYS at the front of the line of cars?
Why is the biggest chicken driver ALWAYS behind the slowest driver making it almost impossible for all other cars stuck in the line to attempt to pass two cars at once?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 5, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Why do pubs allow children in?
Why do parents take their children to pubs?
		
Click to expand...



Especially when the parents know the kids are going to scream and bawl throughout the meal.    

If you need to go out and your kids are whingers, Go To Macdonalds!   That's what it's there for


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 5, 2014)

Why when I have followed someone doing that exact speed limit for miles and miles and I then overtake them do they get the ass and speed right up? What is that about? Do they feel that they should control you and as soon as they cant they get upset?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2014)

The comments on kids in pubs etc reminds me of a comment I saw on Twitter the other week. Someone asked for recommendations of Michelin star restaurants where she could take her young children. I can just imagine how hacked off I would be if I was paying Â£100 plus a head for a special meal to find I had kids brawling and chucking crayons at the table next to me. 

What I have to ask is Why lorry drivers feel unable to occasionally pull over and let queues of traffic past. I drive on the A52 to work and there are very few safe overtaking spots but plenty of long parking areas where a lorry could pull in, hardly slow down and let a few cars past or a couple of roundabouts where they could do a lap and let the cars through. I am not joking when I say that I counted the queue ahead and behind me last Friday and there were 28 cars stuck doing 30 behind 2 lorries.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 5, 2014)

GB72 said:



			The comments on kids in pubs etc reminds me of a comment I saw on Twitter the other week. Someone asked for recommendations of Michelin star restaurants where she could take her young children. I can just imagine how hacked off I would be if I was paying Â£100 plus a head for a special meal to find I had kids brawling and chucking crayons at the table next to me. 

What I have to ask is Why lorry drivers feel unable to occasionally pull over and let queues of traffic past. I drive on the A52 to work and there are very few safe overtaking spots but plenty of long parking areas where a lorry could pull in, hardly slow down and let a few cars past or a couple of roundabouts where they could do a lap and let the cars through. I am not joking when I say that I counted the queue ahead and behind me last Friday and there were 28 cars stuck doing 30 behind 2 lorries.
		
Click to expand...


Random, I have often taken my child to Michelin star restaurants... she knows how to behave...

Imagine paying Â£100+ per head to sit next to people who dont know how to bring up there children....


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd just love one of you guys to comment when i was taking my kids out for dinner! 

if you want privacy, quite and a grown up atmosphere, stay at home.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 5, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I'd just love one of you guys to comment when i was taking my kids out for dinner! 

if you want privacy, quite and a grown up atmosphere, stay at home.
		
Click to expand...


:whoo:...... Loving this!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

Excuse me but do you serve children in your restaurant.

Yes, spit roasted with new potatoes and a rocket side salad. 

Baboom tish.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Why are golfers so bitchy?   :rant:




Suprised it ain't come up earlier.


----------



## gripitripit (Aug 5, 2014)

:whoo:



davemc1 said:



			Why are golfers so bitchy?   :rant:




Suprised it ain't come up earlier.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Why are golfers so bitchy?   :rant:




Suprised it *ain't* come up earlier.
		
Click to expand...

It's* hasn't*, the word you're looking for is hasn't .......................... oh yeah, I see what you mean :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 5, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Excuse me but do you serve children in your restaurant.

Yes, spit roasted with new potatoes and a rocket side salad. 

Baboom tish.
		
Click to expand...

I love children.

Just couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 5, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Excuse me but do you serve children in your restaurant.

Yes, spit roasted with new potatoes and a rocket side salad. 

Baboom tish.
		
Click to expand...


Rolf?.... Is that you?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 5, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I'd just love one of you guys to comment when i was taking my kids out for dinner! 

if you want privacy, quite and a grown up atmosphere, stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about pubs, not restaurants, or even pub restaurants.......I just avoid those for obvious reasons.:lol:  Seriously, if they are well behaved, don't have a problem but it's when I can't get to the bar without treading on one it becomes an issue!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			I was talking about pubs, not restaurants, or even pub restaurants.......I just avoid those for obvious reasons.:lol:  Seriously, if they are well behaved, don't have a problem but it's when I can't get to the bar without treading on one it becomes an issue!
		
Click to expand...

Actual drinking pubs i agree, no place for a kid IMHO. i wouldn't take mine to a drinking pub.


----------



## Break90 (Aug 5, 2014)

why oh why oh............spells yoyo


----------



## JCW (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do people do what they do , I don`t really know , here are some i hate 

1. Long tail back in traffic when 2 lanes come in one and you get those that see this and race ahead then try to cut in

2. drivers that don`t signal and think you are a mind reader

3. people that drive poorly and cut you up then show you the 2 finger signs or worse and they are female

4 people on bicycles that don`t think a red traffic light  don`t apply to them 

5  drivers that drive fast for 200 yards after turning the corner then brake hard , they drive on the same route everyday 

6 driver`s that don`t give way , they can see you are turning and traffic is building up behind you and they can`t go anywhere but still refuse to give way 

7. female driver`s with big cars but have no idea how to park them 

8 , people who park cars using 2 spaces , i am alright jack not interested in  anyone else  

9 golfers that try to cut in then hold you up with slow play 

10. golfers that play a team comp , say 2 scores to count but keep a card and putt out for a 9 

11 . golfers that post they played matchplay and won 4 & 3 then said they shot a gross 75 or 39 points ?????? rubbish , do they really think we believe them 

12. golfers then say they hit it 300 yards with a 3 wood 

13. people who plumb bob  and have not a clue what they are doing , females are worse , every single one i have seen doing it when ask gives me the wrong answer 

14 slow play and people who are never ready to play and only check the yardage etc when its them to play 

15 . writing the score down while on the green when the group behind are waiting 

16 . looking for a lost ball , its 5 mins not 5 hours 

17 . group dinners and those that have the very best food and wine knowing they pay the same as you 

18  . Lawyers and estate agents and how they charge for what they don`t do 

19 . women and how what you promise them is expected no matter what and what they promise you is , I never said that ? 

20 . The English weather , been good this year , I am sure it make us pay in the winter 


Well that s it as i could go on .........


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm taking it you're not a big fan of women hey? This could be fun....


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2014)

Why are people morbidly obese when it's not for what they eat?


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 5, 2014)

a )People that drive poorly and cut you up then show you the 2 finger signs or worse , regardless of their sex

b)  drivers with big cars but have no idea how to park them 

C)  people who plumb bob and have not a clue what they are doing , every single one i have seen doing it when ask gives me the wrong answer 

D) Misogynists


----------



## JCW (Aug 5, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			I'm taking it you're not a big fan of women hey? This could be fun....
		
Click to expand...

I love women thats why i got married in may , Guys are just as bad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

JCW said:



			Why do people do what they do , I don`t really know , here are some i hate 

1. Long tail back in traffic when 2 lanes come in one and you get those that see this and race ahead then try to cut in

2. drivers that don`t signal and think you are a mind reader

3. people that drive poorly and cut you up then show you the 2 finger signs or worse and they are female

4 people on bicycles that don`t think a red traffic light  don`t apply to them 

5  drivers that drive fast for 200 yards after turning the corner then brake hard , they drive on the same route everyday 

6 driver`s that don`t give way , they can see you are turning and traffic is building up behind you and they can`t go anywhere but still refuse to give way 

7. female driver`s with big cars but have no idea how to park them 

8 , people who park cars using 2 spaces , i am alright jack not interested in  anyone else  

9 golfers that try to cut in then hold you up with slow play 

10. golfers that play a team comp , say 2 scores to count but keep a card and putt out for a 9 

11 . golfers that post they played matchplay and won 4 & 3 then said they shot a gross 75 or 39 points ?????? rubbish , do they really think we believe them 

12. golfers then say they hit it 300 yards with a 3 wood 

13. people who plumb bob  and have not a clue what they are doing , females are worse , every single one i have seen doing it when ask gives me the wrong answer 

14 slow play and people who are never ready to play and only check the yardage etc when its them to play 

15 . writing the score down while on the green when the group behind are waiting 

16 . looking for a lost ball , its 5 mins not 5 hours 

17 . group dinners and those that have the very best food and wine knowing they pay the same as you 

18  . Lawyers and estate agents and how they charge for what they don`t do 

19 . women and how what you promise them is expected no matter what and what they promise you is , I never said that ? 

20 . The English weather , been good this year , I am sure it make us pay in the winter 


Well that s it as i could go on .........
		
Click to expand...

So you don't believe people when they say they win 4&3 or have a 75 or 39 points ?! That's very strange


----------



## JCW (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't believe people when they say they win 4&3 or have a 75 or 39 points ?! That's very strange
		
Click to expand...


Oh i do believe the 4 & 3 bit , its the gross 75 or 39 points bit  i dont, and to be honest how can you , never knew that there is such a format as Matchplay Medal or Matchplay Stableford ?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2014)

JCW said:



			Oh i do believe the 4 & 3 bit , its the gross 75 or 39 points bit  i dont, and to be honest how can you , never knew that there is such a format as Matchplay Medal or Matchplay Stableford ?
		
Click to expand...

But you know what you shot, relative to par, for the holes you played. If you then play in, you have a score?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

JCW said:



			Oh i do believe the 4 & 3 bit , its the gross 75 or 39 points bit  i dont, and to be honest how can you , never knew that there is such a format as Matchplay Medal or Matchplay Stableford ?
		
Click to expand...


Because someone keeps their score whilst playing perhaps


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			a )People that drive poorly and cut you up then show you the 2 finger signs or worse , regardless of their sex

b)  drivers with big cars but have no idea how to park them 

C)  people who plumb bob and have not a clue what they are doing , every single one i have seen doing it when ask gives me the wrong answer 

D) Misogynists
		
Click to expand...

Nicely played! :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Aug 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			a )People that drive poorly and cut you up then show you the 2 finger signs or worse , regardless of their sex

b)  drivers with big cars but have no idea how to park them 

C)  *people who plumb bob and have not a clue what they are doing , every single one i have seen doing it when ask gives me the wrong answer *

D) Misogynists
		
Click to expand...

don't tell me, they were all women?

when I cant read a break I find it invaluable and infallible.


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2014)

JCW said:



			Why do people do what they do , I don`t really know , here are some i hate 

1. Long tail back in traffic when 2 lanes come in one and you get those that see this and race ahead then try to cut in
		
Click to expand...

I do that. If there's a long tailback, why make it longer when there's an empty lane?
People just get arsey once they realise they joined the queue too soon.


*Slime*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

Drivers of large cars who cannot reverse or parallel park. Gets me every time.


----------



## drdel (Aug 5, 2014)

Why, when pedestrians decide to run across the road in front of you do they run 3 steps and walk the rest????


----------



## JCW (Aug 5, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			But you know what you shot, relative to par, for the holes you played. If you then play in, you have a score?
		
Click to expand...

 The only gross score that counts is a medal card , the rest are just maybe , we all know that , its a different mind set playing medals to a bounce game or any other game ............


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			I do that. If there's a long tailback, why make it longer when there's an empty lane?
People just get arsey once they realise they joined the queue too soon.

I think this is the correct answer.
Filtering in is the best option but for some reason really annoys people.
Same with joining a motorway from slip road,adjust speed and filter in with the help of observant traffic already on motorway,in my opinion.I dont expect all to agree but just my thoughts.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			I do that. If there's a long tailback, why make it longer when there's an empty lane?
People just get arsey once they realise they joined the queue too soon.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I take it that if you were queuing in a shop and people came in and walked straight to the front then you would be OK with it?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2014)

Lololol


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I take it that if you were queuing in a shop and people came in and walked straight to the front then you would be OK with it?
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous.

A queue in a shop is single laned, assuming one cashier, a two lane carriageway is exactly that, two lanes. Why not use them both?


*Slime*.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Why do people on motorway slip roads expect traffic to move for them to let them out?
		
Click to expand...

If it's safe to do so I always move over & appreciate it when people do it for me.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 6, 2014)

Slime said:



			Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous.

A queue in a shop is single laned, assuming one cashier, a two lane carriageway is exactly that, two lanes. Why not use them both?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You're dead right, the correct thing to do is to fill both lanes & filter alternately. Some roadworks tell you to do this.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous.

A queue in a shop is single laned, assuming one cashier, a two lane carriageway is exactly that, two lanes. Why not use them both?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. There is a dual carriageway near me that filters into a single carriageway and for some reason the inside lane is always relatively empty and people queue up the right hand lane. You can turn left just before the 2 lanes filter into 1 and most people going up the left hand lane, do turn left, but it's like people think it must be a left turn only lane (it isn't) so get really annoyed when I happily drive up the left lane, past the queue of traffic and then try to filter in to the single lane. You always get one or 2 drivers that stare directly ahead and remain inches from the bumper of the car in front, refusing to let you merge as they've spent the last 10 minutes queuing up the outside lane.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2014)

Why do folk park their car outside of my house when our road is busy and leave it there when parking has eased and they could easily move it.  Why especially do this on a Friday and not move it until Monday.

I am working hard on my acceptance of this...

Why do some people think it's OK to chomp gum opening and shutting their mouth - it's disgusting - I don't need to see the inside of your mouth when you are eating and the repetition of gum chewing is this at it's worse.  Just keep your gob shut when you are chewing or eating.

This is a toughie for my acceptance...

But I don't worry too much about such things as there is nothing I can do to change the behaviour of these folks and so I just focus on keeping my side of the street clean.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2014)

dewsweeper said:





Slime said:



			I do that. If there's a long tailback, why make it longer when there's an empty lane?
People just get arsey once they realise they joined the queue too soon.

I think this is the correct answer.
Filtering in is the best option but for some reason really annoys people.
Same with joining a motorway from slip road,adjust speed and filter in with the help of observant traffic already on motorway,in my opinion.I dont expect all to agree but just my thoughts.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

For me the appropriate etiquette (as we here like etiquette) is to get out of the lane being closed as soon as possible.  This may mean driving past the end of the queue but slowly and indicating that you'd like to move in - implying as soon as possible. You will be let in almost straight away. Tearing past drivers towards the front of the queue and then pushing in is poor form.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			If it's safe to do so I always move over & appreciate it when people do it for me.
		
Click to expand...

When approaching a slip road I always move into the middle lane so that cars joining from the slip road can do so without having to slow down at risk of stopping (illegal) and so they don't have to try and push in to the inside lane with problems that that can cause.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:





dewsweeper said:



			For me the appropriate etiquette (as we here like etiquette) is to get out of the lane being closed as soon as possible.  This may mean driving past the end of the queue but slowly and indicating that you'd like to move in - implying as soon as possible. You will be let in almost straight away. Tearing past drivers towards the front of the queue and then pushing in is poor form.
		
Click to expand...

But if people filtered properly you wouldn't need to tear past a queue of drivers, as both lanes would be full and the system would be working.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 7, 2014)

Why does a log lorry traveling north on the A9 pass another log lorry traveling south ?


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:





dewsweeper said:



			For me the appropriate etiquette (as we here like etiquette) is to get out of the lane being closed as soon as possible.  This may mean driving past the end of the queue but slowly and indicating that you'd like to move in - implying as soon as possible. You will be let in almost straight away. *Tearing past drivers towards the front of the queue and then pushing in is poor form*.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody said that they tore past drivers and then pushed in!
I drive slowly in the empty lane and indicate my wish to filter in when I near the end.
 It's either that or make the tailback longer that it need be and waste time that I'll never get back.
It's more to do with common sense than etiquette.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

Why do lorries overtake other lorries when going up hill, and take two miles to do so!


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2014)

Why do people have kids when they cant even look after themselves? 

Why do people think taking their kids out somewhere means let them off the lead and see you later?

Why do people nowadays believe their children are never wrong? (Never used to be like that! )

Why do women come home from work and tell you a blow by blow account of every little thing that has happened? 

Why do so many people act like the world is against them?


----------



## Val (Aug 7, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Why do women come home from work and tell you a blow by blow account of every little thing that has happened?
		
Click to expand...

Are you still complaining about your Mrs? You've been on about this for months man


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Are you still complaining about your Mrs? You've been on about this for months man 

Click to expand...

Every day I get the same story so if I have to suffer you lot do as well 

"Well you know little John? He fell out with Angela in personnel today"

"A customer came in today and he really stunk of BO, they always come in late on when im reducing stuff"

"Linda has been off sick again and Greasy Mike on shop floor has been moaning about his hours again"

"Rumour going around the store we are closing down"

Ive told her I don't give a **** but she tells me anyway :rofl:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 7, 2014)

Do people who go to the gym for exercise try to park as close as they can to the gym entrance.......

Do people stand and talk in doorways, move out of my way :rant:


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Do people who go to the gym for exercise try to park as close as they can to the gym entrance.......

*Do people stand and talk in doorways, move out of my way* :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Or, when walking along a pavment in front of me, suddenly stop?


*Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:





SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But if people filtered properly you wouldn't need to tear past a queue of drivers, as both lanes would be full and the system would be working.
		
Click to expand...

Which is true - but they don't.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2014)

contentiously

Why do mother's in full time employment expect everyone else to be infinitely flexible and cover for their maternity leave and then when back at work expect others to be flexible in their working hours and cover to enable said mother to manage her childcare properly.  NO!  If you can't manage your childcare yourself without depending upon the goodwill of your work colleagues then change your hours or change your job.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Are you still complaining about your Mrs? You've been on about this for months man 

Click to expand...

its what he does!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			contentiously

Why do mother's in full time employment expect everyone else to be infinitely flexible and cover for their maternity leave and then when back at work expect others to be flexible in their working hours and cover to enable said mother to manage her childcare properly.  NO!  If you can't manage your childcare yourself without depending upon the goodwill of your work colleagues then change your hours or change your job.
		
Click to expand...

Unlike the car queue, I will agree with you on this. Already in my short working life I have seen people get massively done over having to accomodate a returning mother to work, on part time hours. Although I would say, this isn't always the fault of the mother, quite often the employer needs to make changes, but assumes everyone else will cover the extra work, so can save money!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			its what he does!
		
Click to expand...

Stalker alert :ears:


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous.

A queue in a shop is single laned, assuming one cashier, a two lane carriageway is exactly that, two lanes. Why not use them both?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Try to debate the subject without throwing insults around, it makes you seem immature!

The point is that the lanes narrow to less lanes and the backlog is caused by a bottleneck at the point of closure.   If sensible people  filter in early there is less disruption at the narrowing point.    When people come along later and bypass the que with the objective of pushing in front (and thats why they do it) they are being rude and greedy.  Its nothing to do with speeding up the flow of traffic.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 7, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Try to debate the subject without throwing insults around, it makes you seem immature!

The point is that the lanes narrow to less lanes and the backlog is caused by a bottleneck at the point of closure.   If sensible people  filter in early there is less disruption at the narrowing point.    When people come along later and bypass the que with the objective of pushing in front (and thats why they do it) they are being rude and greedy.  Its nothing to do with speeding up the flow of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

I (respectfully) disagree completely. Queue in both lanes & filter alternately in an orderly manner. It actually tells drivers to do this at some roadworks & where lanes merge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I (respectfully) disagree completely. Queue in both lanes & filter alternately in an orderly manner. It actually tells drivers to do this at some roadworks & where lanes merge.
		
Click to expand...

Agree filter in sensibly and within the lanes :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2014)

Why does anyone over the age of 16 have a Facebook account?


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

why does it take someone with a ford ka or fiat 500 etc 3+ attempts to reverse park!!!! its a roller boot with an engine ffs, stevie wonder could park one and not hit anything!

rant over


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



*Try to debate the subject without throwing insults around*, it makes you seem immature!

The point is that the lanes narrow to less lanes and the backlog is caused by a bottleneck at the point of closure.   If sensible people  filter in early there is less disruption at the narrowing point.    When people come along later and bypass the que with the objective of pushing in front (and thats why they do it) they are being rude and greedy.  Its nothing to do with speeding up the flow of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not insulting you at all. I'm merely saying that I thought your view was ridiculous.
Show me the insult and I'll gladly apologise.


*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 8, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm not insulting you at all. I'm merely saying that I thought your view was ridiculous.
Show me the insult and I'll gladly apologise.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

If one disagrees with a point someone has in a debate then the correct response is to say that you disagree with the opinion and then present your alternative case.    To use comments like "Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous."  is in my opinion insulting and rude!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 8, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			If one disagrees with a point someone has in a debate then the correct response is to say that you disagree with the opinion and then present your alternative case.    To use comments like "Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous."  is in my opinion insulting and rude!
		
Click to expand...

There's a button that allows 'insulting and rude' posts to be 'Report'-ed - and assessed independently by Mods!

As it happens, I think the analogy was wrong - for the reason Slime gave - but if applied to a Theatre Bar at half time, it might be more appropriate! That is definitely 'every man for himself'! The English queueing etiquette goes out the window!

The problem with 2 into 1 lanes - and I experienced just such a problem every evening for about 15 months some years ago - is that, past a certain loading, some of the 'timid' drivers, who got into the long lane early and have waited, object to the 'less timid' drivers who use the empty lane and (attempt to) merge nearer the 'neck'. There were often occasional 'in-betweeners' who would half-merge quite early, but stay in the other lane sufficiently to prevent anyone from going past them!  And all this was in spite of signs saying (and showing) 'Use both lanes and merge'!

I found an alternative route that went near a nice Golf Course (Chartham Park) that I could play cheaply instead! Problem solved!


----------



## gdunc79 (Aug 8, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why does anyone over the age of 16 have a Facebook account?
		
Click to expand...

See - this annoys me too. Especially when many companies now invite you to enter competitions via Facebook. I have no desire to ever visit Facebook or create my own "page". Discrimination I tell thee!!!

#twitteriswhereitisat


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			If one disagrees with a point someone has in a debate then the correct response is to say that you disagree with the opinion and then present your alternative case.    *To use comments like "Ridiculous response, truly ridiculous."  is in my opinion insulting and rude!*

Click to expand...

If you find that insulting, then I apologise, as no insult was meant.
I merely used the word 'ridiculous' to highlight just how wrong I thought your argument was.
It was used as a point of emphasis rather than insult.


*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 8, 2014)

Slime said:



			If you find that insulting, then I apologise, as no insult was meant.
I merely used the word 'ridiculous' to highlight just how wrong I thought your argument was.
It was used as a point of emphasis rather than insult.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

OK.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 13, 2014)

bumped esp  for Doon :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Aug 13, 2014)

Foxholer blackballed, theres a first. Why?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Foxholer blackballed, theres a first. Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because there is a god :rofl:


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Because there is a god :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2014)

I played golf with two dentists today and asked why it's called a practice?

Aren't they fully trained?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I played golf with two dentists today and asked why it's called a practice?

Aren't they fully trained?
		
Click to expand...


Philup McCavity?


----------



## RW1986 (Aug 14, 2014)

Why do people just stop in front of you when walking down a busy street. Why can't people just move to the side and stop?


----------



## RW1986 (Aug 14, 2014)

Also, I know it's been mentioned before but motorways, why can't people drive on them properly? Drive in the left hand lane unless you decide to overtake. Normally it's the left hand lane that is free as every other **** is in the middle or right hand lane!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Philup McCavity?
		
Click to expand...

They are Ben Doon and Phil McCavity!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			bumped esp  for Doon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you kind sir.

I wanted to know 
Why Tiger Woods can''t find a decent tailor for his troosers.?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 14, 2014)

when you lose something why do you find it in the last place you look?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			They are Ben Doon and Phil McCavity!
		
Click to expand...

Phil McAveety was a useful St Mirren player back in the 80s.  Why did he not think the joke very funny...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			when you lose something why do you find it in the last place you look?
		
Click to expand...

Why is the last place I look for my glasses the top of my head?


----------

